# “Urban Boxing”



## TMA17 (Aug 1, 2018)

I’ve watched a few of this guys videos.  He’s very open minded.  Towards the end he talks about mixing Parkour with MMA as a style.  Sounds funny at first but Parkour is excellent for conditioning.  Ever watch Beast Master? LOL


----------



## Danny T (Aug 1, 2018)

If one has the time to put in anything that helps increase flexibility, strength, body awareness & control, environment awareness, and movement will enhance overall performance.


----------



## pdg (Aug 1, 2018)

If it's the video I remember it's not a bad idea really.

Take fighting techniques and methods you know and have trained in, add 'extreme running away' and you've got a pretty good SD core.

Even so, it'll probably get you beaten or killed innit


----------



## marques (Aug 1, 2018)

When running away is the best solution, parkour can only help. I had one instructor mixing both things as well, MMA and parkour.

Seriously, if we don’t train ‘running away’, under stress we may forget (or not be able to use) this option.

Once sparring with knifes, one guy against me was jumping back so far that I just turned back and went out of the door. He was puzzled at first, but I think (only) then he understood why he shouldn’t give that much space; and that going away can be the best option.


----------



## jobo (Aug 1, 2018)

marques said:


> When running away is the best solution, parkour can only help. I had one instructor mixing both things as well, MMA and parkour.
> 
> Seriously, if we don’t train ‘running away’, under stress we may forget (or not be able to use) this option.
> 
> Once sparring with knifes, one guy against me was jumping back so far that I just turned back and went out of the door. He was puzzled at first, but I think (only) then he understood why he shouldn’t give that much space; and that going away can be the best option.


You might forget how to run( away) thats a seriously bad memory, that's lik e forgetting how to see


----------



## geezer (Aug 1, 2018)

^^^ Right! Nobody forgets how to run away.  

Now, f you have injuries, disabilities, are seriously out of shape, or are protecting someone else... running away is a lot harder. 

You might be forced to stand your ground. You know, "back against the wall" ...¨entre la espada y la pared¨ or what we call going _defondo. _


----------



## ShortBridge (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm too old to do Parkour seriously, but my son does it and I dabble a bit. Putting our sense of "martial arts" aside, escape is outstanding self defense and Parkour is good and fun training. I'm all for it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 2, 2018)

jobo said:


> You might forget how to run( away) thats a seriously bad memory, that's lik e forgetting how to see



Not really. I've seen more than one person get so focused on "winning" that they forget the real object - getting away without getting hurt.


----------



## TMA17 (Aug 2, 2018)

The almighty ego gets in the way....


----------



## marques (Aug 3, 2018)

jobo said:


> You might forget how to run( away) thats a seriously bad memory, that's lik e forgetting how to see


It’s not forget how to run, it is forgetting this is an option. Furthermore, parkour (training) gives more exit ways; and higher success rate running away...

PS: Not sure I should reply to you, jobo. But replied just in case I was not clear before.


----------



## marques (Aug 3, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not really. I've seen more than one person get so focused on "winning" that they forget the real object - getting away without getting hurt.


I am not alone.


----------



## marques (Aug 3, 2018)

geezer said:


> ^^^ Right! Nobody forgets how to run away.
> 
> Now, f you have injuries, disabilities, are seriously out of shape, or are protecting someone else... running away is a lot harder.
> 
> You might be forced to stand your ground. You know, "back against the wall" ...¨entre la espada y la pared¨ or what we call going _defondo. _


It is not THE solution. It is ONE option sometimes, for some of us. 

Are you Spanish?


----------



## jobo (Aug 3, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not really. I've seen more than one person get so focused on "winning" that they forget the real object - getting away without getting hurt.


That might be your objective, but it's not necessarily THE objective of a fight, if somone has annoyed you sufficiently ( by say attacking you in the street)it's quite reasonable to have the objective of hurting him_sufficiently that you feel the slight has been equalled, even I f that means taking some damage yourself,
Getting away with out being badly hurt, seems a reasonable objective,

Trying not to get hurt/ escape is a,sure fire way of getting hurt quite badly, unless you are really quick on your toes


----------



## jobo (Aug 3, 2018)

marques said:


> It’s not forget how to run, it is forgetting this is an option. Furthermore, parkour (training) gives more exit ways; and higher success rate running away...
> 
> PS: Not sure I should reply to you, jobo. But replied just in case I was not clear before.


It's still seriously bad memory if you forget it's an option.

Running away fRom danger Is us hard wired into us, people have to over come the running a Way instinct before they can actually fight


----------



## jobo (Aug 3, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> I’ve watched a few of this guys videos.  He’s very open minded.  Towards the end he talks about mixing Parkour with MMA as a style.  Sounds funny at first but Parkour is excellent for conditioning.  Ever watch Beast Master? LOL


Well yes, but the parkour thing masks the underlying message,parkour, is gymnastics, our door applied gymnastics, but definitely gymnastics,

Having a good gymnastic ability is a real advantage in a fight, it takes tremendous strengh and coordination for a,start, so long before you feel the need to scale a 10 foot fence or jump out of a window, it's of immense benefits for moving your body through space and applying power where needed


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 3, 2018)

For the record this isnt new.   In some self defence styles the teacher has you do drills in which you get down on the floor and back up quickly and vault over things etc.      Plus if you teach to a police market there is merit to teach how to traverse obstacles same with a military one and a civilian one. 

If it is parkour, more to him as thats not officially taught in many places. Most people have to practice themselves and learn the breakfalls and rolls etc themselves.   The more people who offer a structured environment to learn it the better. 


Funnily enough, it didnt have a name until recently as it was just traversing obstacles. (and is)


----------



## now disabled (Aug 3, 2018)

Rat said:


> For the record this isnt new.   In some self defence styles the teacher has you do drills in which you get down on the floor and back up quickly and vault over things etc.      Plus if you teach to a police market there is merit to teach how to traverse obstacles same with a military one and a civilian one.
> 
> If it is parkour, more to him as thats not officially taught in many places. Most people have to practice themselves and learn the breakfalls and rolls etc themselves.   The more people who offer a structured environment to learn it the better.
> 
> ...




it does have a name in the military ......................traversing obstacles was called doing the assault course


----------



## now disabled (Aug 3, 2018)

@Rat 

Don't get anything civvy mixed up with anything military as they are trained for different things and very different purposes


----------



## marques (Aug 5, 2018)

jobo said:


> It's still seriously bad memory if you forget it's an option.


‘Bad memory’ _under stress,_ if you want. We do what we practice, or what we trust. Under stress, it is not time to ‘let’s see if it works’. So... if you don’t know if you can jump a wall (to run away), it is not an (smart) option.

If you only do parkour (not martial arts) I imagine you would see plenty of possible exit routes anywhere; and fighting would be a secondary option in most cases.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Aug 5, 2018)

Danny T said:


> If one has the time to put in anything that helps increase flexibility, strength, body awareness & control, environment awareness, and movement will enhance overall performance.



That's a Texas-sized 10-4!



geezer said:


> ^^^ Right! Nobody forgets how to run away.



I will fess up to doing so, actually! I was grappling in Hapkido (I wasn't a long-term student, it was all that was available on a temporary assignment), and I got so focused on using my Brazilian Jiu Jitsu background that I completely gave up several opportunities to just disengage and back away, which was the actual goal of the exercise. Now granted, that was practice, but the point is it can happen.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 6, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not really. I've seen more than one person get so focused on "winning" that they forget the real object - getting away without getting hurt.


And if all your training is around the next progression "in" (more control, etc.), then you haven't trained any exits - following the training (which is what we hope will happen) actually makes it harder to run away. Some portion of training should actually include making that space, recognizing it, and using it.


----------



## jobo (Aug 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> And if all your training is around the next progression "in" (more control, etc.), then you haven't trained any exits - following the training (which is what we hope will happen) actually makes it harder to run away. Some portion of training should actually include making that space, recognizing it, and using it.


You marked my posts x with out any explanation, running away is only a valid option if you. An run faster that who ever it is who is chasing you other wise your just exposing you unprotected back to them ,also taking into account, that you can't leave your wife, buddy, or un cooperative  dog behin any attempt fi r me to run would be fooled by my dog insisting on going the other way or a big a long sniff


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 6, 2018)

jobo said:


> You marked my posts x with out any explanation, running away is only a valid option if you. An run faster that who ever it is who is chasing you other wise your just exposing you unprotected back to them ,also taking into account, that you can't leave your wife, buddy, or un cooperative  dog behin any attempt fi r me to run would be fooled by my dog insisting on going the other way or a big a long sniff


Actually, I marked two of your posts that way. On one, I disagreed with the premise that how much someone annoys you somehow correlates to how much they should get hurt. In the other, I disagreed with the premise that everyone's first instinct is flight. Lots of untrained people (meaning they haven't had to work their way out of "flight" reaciton) jump first to "fight".


----------



## drop bear (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## jobo (Aug 7, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Actually, I marked two of your posts that way. On one, I disagreed with the premise that how much someone annoys you somehow correlates to how much they should get hurt. In the other, I disagreed with the premise that everyone's first instinct is flight. Lots of untrained people (meaning they haven't had to work their way out of "flight" reaciton) jump first to "fight".





gpseymour said:


> Actually, I marked two of your posts that way. On one, I disagreed with the premise that how much someone annoys you somehow correlates to how much they should get hurt. In the other, I disagreed with the premise that everyone's first instinct is flight. Lots of untrained people (meaning they haven't had to work their way out of "flight" reaciton) jump first to "fight".



I know it was two, that's why I used the plural " posts".
You may disagree with the premise, but it is the "law of the jungle", that the amount of annoyance you caused your opponent, is proportional to the amount of damage they will attempt to inflict on you.

A minor dispute that comes to blows is likely to be resolved when one gives in. Some one with a serious grudge be cause you've been sleeping with there wife or you've kicked their dog, will try and put you in intensive care, tapping out will get you no where. your getting a beAting.  In the middle ground, if some one has punched me in the nose, the fights not over till they have sustained five times the damage.

That is It's self learnt behaviour young children and not a few adults are programmed to run from danger, if they have learnt to stand up for themselves, which is commonly what parents tell children that's Change from their natural stAte


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 7, 2018)

jobo said:


> I know it was two, that's why I used the plural " posts".
> You may disagree with the premise, but it is the "law of the jungle", that the amount of annoyance you caused your opponent, is proportional to the amount of damage they will attempt to inflict on you.


That's the reaction of those without self-control. If someone annoys me, I don't feel the need to hurt them. If I'm hurting someone, it's because I need to stop them from hurting me or someone else. It's the perceived threat, not the annoyance, that determines my response level.


----------



## jobo (Aug 7, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That's the reaction of those without self-control. If someone annoys me, I don't feel the need to hurt them. If I'm hurting someone, it's because I need to stop them from hurting me or someone else. It's the perceived threat, not the annoyance, that determines my response level.


That maybe you, but it isn't a lot of people and it certainly isn't me, it's take a self control To only damage them 5 timess and even more to only Put then in intensive care.

Nb, I'm not talking about minor annoyances like someone knocking your pint over or banging into you, when I was 25 perhaps, but I'm more chilled now, rather significant annoyances like some one punching you or stealing your bacy


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 7, 2018)

jobo said:


> That maybe you, but it isn't a lot of people and it certainly isn't me, it's take a self control To only damage them 5 timess and even more to only Put then in intensive care.
> 
> Nb, I'm not talking about minor annoyances like someone knocking your pint over or banging into you, when I was 25 perhaps, but I'm more chilled now, rather significant annoyances like some one punching you or stealing your bacy


I don't know what bacy is, but I don't want to have mine stolen. 

And the issue with punching isn't the annoyance - it's the threat. That's the point I was making.


----------



## jobo (Aug 7, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I don't know what bacy is, but I don't want to have mine stolen.
> 
> And the issue with punching isn't the annoyance - it's the threat. That's the point I was making.


Tobacco, a serious misdemeanor that would have you beaten to a pulp. I know your point, but that not how most of the rest of humanity function, it's about retribution , so he has been punished commensurate with his actions


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 7, 2018)

jobo said:


> Tobacco, a serious misdemeanor that would have you beaten to a pulp. I know your point, but that not how most of the rest of humanity function, it's about retribution , so he has been punished commensurate with his actions


I don't use bacy much (we'd spell it "baccy" here in the Southern US), but yeah, stealing mine is worth a caning.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 7, 2018)

drop bear said:


>



How in the hell do you find all these specific videos?


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 7, 2018)

Half the time, you can't just run away. Like if you live in a bad neighborhood and are often targeted. Especially if you follow a pattern of taking the bus to work/school at a specific time. Sometimes you do need to throw down and make a statement.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 7, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> How in the hell do you find all these specific videos?


It's part of the fight training at their gym.


----------



## marques (Aug 8, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Half the time, you can't just run away. Like if you live in a bad neighborhood and are often targeted. Especially if you follow a pattern of taking the bus to work/school at a specific time. Sometimes you do need to throw down and make a statement.


If they know me and my address, that’s a shitty situation. Easy to retaliate in many ways.

Otherwise, I agree it is a good idea. But after the statement, please avoid the same route for a while. I did.  They could come in number... or worse... The (sort of) statement needed to be done (2 guys stalking and intimidating a young girl in the metro), but then I spent more 15 min each way, using another route, every day for awhile...


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 9, 2018)

marques said:


> If they know me and my address, that’s a shitty situation. Easy to retaliate in many ways.
> 
> Otherwise, I agree it is a good idea. But after the statement, please avoid the same route for a while. I did.  They could come in number... or worse... The (sort of) statement needed to be done (2 guys stalking and intimidating a young girl in the metro), but then I spent more 15 min each way, using another route, every day for awhile...



Yeah, there's no clear answer to this either your way nor mine. Sometimes if you fight and win, you can invite retaliation in forms of more dudes jumping you + knives + guns, etc. While other times, if you don't fight, then you get the same beat down every time you run into them. 

In general though, if it's someone from your 'hood and you see them around, then you're better off getting it over with and fight....but keep it honorable as that goes a long ways  in terms of not inviting revenge later.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 9, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Yeah, there's no clear answer to this either your way nor mine. Sometimes if you fight and win, you can invite retaliation in forms of more dudes jumping you + knives + guns, etc. While other times, if you don't fight, then you get the same beat down every time you run into them.
> 
> In general though, if it's someone from your 'hood and you see them around, then you're better off getting it over with and fight....but keep it honorable as that goes a long ways  in terms of not inviting revenge later.



this is like when you get told there are some bullies which beating them up doesn't get rid of them, just incites them to keep coming to fight. 

Restraining order attempt is a option though. Or other legal pathway if you can prove it happened to prevent retaliation or to convince the police you are a target so they watch you etc.



By the way, parkor is just good fitness as well.


----------



## pdg (Aug 10, 2018)

Could always turn the tables.

Mask up, follow the people of the problem group individually and get them when they're alone.

Leaving someone tied to a tree 100 miles from home might adjust their attitude, especially if they can't identify you...



(I do not condone this action in any way, legal recourse is obviously always the only and best way.)


----------



## drop bear (Aug 10, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> How in the hell do you find all these specific videos?



Facebook. That is pretty much all we do. share cool martial art videos.


----------



## jobo (Aug 10, 2018)

pdg said:


> Could always turn the tables.
> 
> Mask up, follow the people of the problem group individually and get them when they're alone.
> 
> ...


If they can't identify you, it's pointless as they don't know to to adjust their attitude to ??????


----------



## pdg (Aug 10, 2018)

jobo said:


> If they can't identify you, it's pointless as they don't know to to adjust their attitude to ??????



If they don't know who you are, they'll have to be nice to everyone.

It's like a civic service.


----------



## jobo (Aug 10, 2018)

pdg said:


> If they don't know who you are, they'll have to be nice to everyone.
> 
> It's like a civic service.


It won't stop them being horrible people by inconveniencing them, other wise prison would be far more effective, smashing their legs with a baseball bat might work ? But then it's prison for you for kidnap an d gbh, if you get caught,


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 18, 2018)

Rat said:


> this is like when you get told there are some bullies which beating them up doesn't get rid of them, just incites them to keep coming to fight.



Often times though, fighting the bully and  even losing to him, can get the bully to leave you alone....ie by earning his respect and/or him seeing that you're too much trouble.



> Restraining order attempt is a option though. Or other legal pathway if you can prove it happened to prevent retaliation or to convince the police you are a target so they watch you etc.



Probably not a good idea if you live in the 'hood. You'll be labeled a "snitch", which invites a ton of other problems from the surroundings. I guess there's nothing close to an exact answer as there's a time to run, a time to fight, a time to carry weapons, etc. 



> By the way, parkor is just good fitness as well.



Yes, it's excellent until you break limbs and all your front teeth    I know there are levels to it, but damn, I don't feel safe training that w/o at least a helmet, mouthguard, knees & elbow pads.....then I'd be laugh at and would have to fight these other Parkourers, which defeats my main purpose of training Parkour.  

But I know what you mean about breaking up the monotony when you train your chopsocky style(s) for tens of years....that's why I recently started LARPING with foam weapons and nerds.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> Could always turn the tables.
> 
> Mask up, follow the people of the problem group individually and get them when they're alone.
> 
> ...



We carry guns here, legally, and that's just a great way to get shot.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> We carry guns here, legally, and that's just a great way to get shot.



To be utterly blunt, that's not my problem.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> To be utterly blunt, that's not my problem.



They probably carry knives then.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> They probably carry knives then.



And?

I've watched some youtube videos and read a book that mentioned Bruce Lee in passing, so I won't get beaten or killed defending myself against a knife.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 18, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Probably not a good idea if you live in the 'hood. You'll be labeled a "snitch", which invites a ton of other problems from the surroundings. I guess there's nothing close to an exact answer as there's a time to run, a time to fight, a time to carry weapons, etc.




If its a reoccuring thing,  only two things can prevent it, the legal system or their death. Thats the reality of that situation, obviously the former usually doesn't result in you being incarcerated for a very long period of time. 


Also some places teach you parkor like gymanstics, so they break out mats etc.  (its usually places that host gymnastics and open their gym up to anyone)   I was looking for  a place to learn the breakfalls etc safely.    Most people do it by themselves though. 



pdg said:


> And?
> 
> I've watched some youtube videos and read a book that mentioned Bruce Lee in passing, so I won't get beaten or killed defending myself against a knife.



Dont steal my training regime!


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 18, 2018)

Rat said:


> If its a reoccuring thing,  only two things can prevent it, the legal system or their death. Thats the reality of that situation, obviously the former usually doesn't result in you being incarcerated for a very long period of time.



For me it was joining a street gang and carrying weapons, including guns....when I was a minor though, so nothing really stuck.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> And?
> .



You don't know how to use a knife?


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> You don't know how to use a knife?



Just used one to assist in eating my dinner actually.

All fingers are still present and correct so I must've done something right.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> Just used one to assist in eating my dinner actually.
> 
> All fingers are still present and correct so I must've done something right.



let me know if you still need help.


----------

